
Feuding neighbor turned Airbnb renter asserts renters' rights, refuses to leave - brownbat
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/most-bizarre-airbnb-feud-story-6824921.php?t=44c4e62221#photo-9357392
======
marvel_boy
Silly little hipsters with nothing better to do ~ this is really newsworthy?

~~~
brownbat
I can take or leave the people's court story. I mostly found it interesting
for this para:

"The situation also reveals a Catch-22 created by San Francisco’s new laws
regulating short-term rentals. Entire-home rentals are limited to 90 days a
year and must be occupied by a permanent resident. Huang switched to rentals
of 30 days or more since those are legal. That’s a decision that other local
landlords have also made. But by requiring longer stays, landlords run the
risk of the temporary visitors gaining permanent renters’ rights."

New businesses lead to new regulation. New regulations lead to unintended
consequences. Unintended consequences lead businesses to look for new
disruptive solutions...

Does that cycle repeat or is that overly simplistic?

